# Neuaufsetzren von PC = NTLDR Fehler



## terravotion (28. Juni 2005)

Hallo ihr lieben Leute.

Ich wollte auf meinem alten DekstopPC Xp reinstallieren.

Ich hab die Festplatte geleert und sonst eigentlich auch nix verändert. Jedoch ist die einzige Meldung die kommt "NTLDR fehlt. Ctrl + Alt + Entf zum Neustarten"

(Auf der Festplatte war NT ausm Büro meiner Mutter. Das konnte ich nicht normal mit dem Xp-Installer formatieren, also hab ich die Festplatte per USB an einen andere PC angeschlossen und alles gelöscht.)

Ich hab in andere Threads was gelesen von nem Bootsektor der benötigt wird.Was kann ich nun machen dass ich trotzdem meine OS darauf installieren kann?

Grüsse, Hunab-K


----------



## Tobias K. (28. Juni 2005)

moin


Falls du das noch nciht getan hast, lösch erst alle alten Partitionen, leg eine neue an und formatier diese neue Partition dann auf die ausführliche Art.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## terravotion (28. Juni 2005)

Hab ich gemacht. Es ist nur noch eine Partition welche ich ins NTFS-Format formatiert habe.


----------



## Ultraflip (28. Juni 2005)

Hi Du!

Leg mal die XP CD ein und geh in die Wiederherstellungskonsole und geb die beiden Befehle

fixmdr
fixboot

nacheinander ein ...

Schau vorsichtshalber nochmal nach den Jumpern! Schließ es auch mal am anderen IDE-Port an um Hardwarefehler auszuschließen ...

Ich hoffe das Hilft!

MfG
Ultraflip


----------



## terravotion (28. Juni 2005)

Ich hab die XP Cd drinne, nur ich komm nicht mal bis zur Wiederherstellungskonsole =/
Aso ich bin nicht mal sicher ob die CD geladen wird (aso die Bootreihenfolge stimmt schon!)
Es wird das BIOS angezeigt und schon steht diese NTLDR Meldung.

Hardwaremässig sollte alles funktionieren, denn dieser PC hat mal diesem alten NT gefunzt. Ich konnte mich jedoch nciht anmelden, da eine Domäne dafüür benötigt wurde...
Aber ich werde die HD noch an den andern IDE Anschlüss hängen.


----------



## MCIglo (28. Juni 2005)

Nimm mal die Diskette aus dem Laufwerk


----------



## McVader83 (29. Juni 2005)

Verdammt... Das wollte ich auch grad sagen


----------



## terravotion (29. Juni 2005)

ich hab nochmals geschaut, es hat keine dikette drinnen =)
bin jedoch noch nicht dazu gekommen, an den ander IDE-Port zu hängen =S

Ich melde mich am Abend wieder.

greez


----------



## McVader83 (30. Juni 2005)

Also irgendwas stimmt sonst mit der Bootreihenfolge nicht.
1. Findet er auch das CD-Laufwerk
2. Sind da 2 Laufwerke drin? Wenn ja, ist das wo die CD drin ist auch Primär?
3. Ist die CD wirklich bootfähig? (Mal in nem anderen Rechner testen)
4. Hast du vielleicht das "Jetzt eine Taste drücken" übersehen?


----------



## terravotion (5. Juli 2005)

Guten Tag...

Ich habs nochmal probiert. Anderer IDE-Anschluss hat auch nix gebracht.

Es ist nur ein CD Laufwerk, und die CD ist Bootfähig. Hab mit der selben CD 20min vorher auf nem anderen PC das WinXP installiert. Das CD-Laufwerk findet er schon, denn beim "Setup" (wenn er diese 'Extended Ram Memory' zählt etc) leuchtet das Lämpchen beim CD-Laufwerk auf.

Der 'zum Booten von der CD eine belibige Taste drücken'-Bildschrim wird 100% nicht angezeigt. Ich bin mehrere Male davor gesessen und habe gewartet, jedoch wurde bislang nichts angezeigt.

Das HP Menü, wo ich "Summary", "Setup", "Chose Boot Device" und "Boot on LAN". Nachher schwarzer Screen. Dann blinkt dieser Underlinecursor einige Male und *tataa* kommt meine schöne NTLDR Fehlermeldung...

greeez


----------



## McVader83 (5. Juli 2005)

Also das das Lämpchen aufblinkt ist kein Zeichen dafür das das BIOS das Laufwerk findet. Das bedeutet nur, das es Strom hat.


----------



## terravotion (5. Juli 2005)

Hmm, es werden im Menü, wo ich die Bootreihenfolge festlegen kann, doch nur die Laufwerke angezeigt, die das BIOS beim Starten entdecken konnte oder?

Dort wird auf jeden Fall das CD-ROM angezeigt...


----------

